# How can I clean my bay?



## Dima (Jul 11, 2006)

Well Im a newbie to this whole bay cleaning thing... Im not sure what to use and how to do it.

Can help would be great, thanks in advance


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Check the guides in the guide section mate - plenty in there


----------

